# Notebook für Minecraft



## andik1112 (1. September 2016)

*Notebook für Minecraft*

Hi Leute. Mein Neffe sucht nach einem Notebook auf dem er gerne minecraft spielen würde. 
Er hat was davon gesagt dass er eventuell auch ARK damit spielen will. Aber wenn es sich stark im preis spiegelt dann doch lieber nur minecraft. 
Kann mir einer von euch einen möglichst günstigen lappi empfehlen ? 

Denke mal der kleine würde gern nur bis 300 gehen
Sollte auch auf jeden Fall ein notebook sein
Danke euch


----------



## Icedaft (1. September 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Minecraft*

Medion Akoya E6421 (15,6 FHD IPS matt, Intel 4405U, 4GB RAM, 128GB SSD, DVD-Brenner, Wlan ac + Gb LAN, Wartungsklappe, Win 10) + 32GB microSD + Steckdosen-Radio (mit BT 4.1 und NFC) fur 349€ [Medion] -  mydealz.de weniger würde ich nicht ausgeben.


----------



## lechium (1. September 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Minecraft*

Also grundsätzlich spielen von aktuellen Titeln bei Notebook unter 300,00 € kaum bis gar nicht drin,
Das Medion Akoya ist ein super Angebot, eigentlich gibt es nix besseres wenn es aktuell billig und brauchbar sein soll.

Solltest du ein Betriebssystem da haben und nicht mehr extra benötigen und es doch wirklich ganz billig sein soll (unter 300,00 €) dann ist das am ehesten noch für einige anspruchslose Spiele brauchbare Notebook in diesem Bereich höchstens dieses hier:

HP 355 G2, A8-6410, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD (K7H44ES#ABD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Test-Update HP 355 G2 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Minecraft ist kein Problem siehe:

AMD A8 6410 Minecraft R5 240m Lenovo G50 - YouTube

Wenn es wirklich nur Minecraft sein soll, dann reicht auch schon eine Intel HD 5500 siehe:

Intel HD 5500 'Broadwell' Gaming - Minecraft - Core i5-5200U - YouTube
i5 5200U / HD Graphics 5500 (Acer R13) GAMING FPS TEST - YouTube

Dann käme das in Frage:

http://geizhals.de/dell-vostro-15-3558-cygnp-a1473632.html?hloc=de
http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Dell-Vostro-15-3558-Notebook.144790.0.html

Mehr Leistung geht in dem Bereich nur Gebraucht, ARK dürfte wohl ruckeln in niedrigsten Einstellungen.


----------



## flotus1 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Minecraft*

Sag deinem Neffen bitte dass er bei einem Desktop mehr Gaming-Leistung fürs Geld bekommt.


----------



## andik1112 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Minecraft*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Sag deinem Neffen bitte dass er bei einem Desktop mehr Gaming-Leistung fürs Geld bekommt.



Das habe ich bereits. Aber er will nun mal ein Notebook^^


----------



## andik1112 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Minecraft*

Danke euch übrigens für die tipps


----------

